# Very Sick Chihuahua!



## EmilyRose (Dec 31, 2012)

*I know this is a long post but please read!!!*
My partner was playing with Tallulah who is around 5 months and she weighs just under 1KG. As they were playing she ran, couldn't stop quick enough and fell of the bed. She then had what we think was a seizure - he pooped herself, vomitting and choking on her tounge, my partner had to open her clenched jaws to pull her tongue from her throat 
Anyway we rushed her to the vet where they put her in an oxygen tank, and gave her LOADS of painkillers.. When she came home the next evening she was like a different dog! She is walking with an arched back and can't put much weight on her back legs, she is SO skinny and vomitting every hour or two as well as after food. The vets said to feed her with a syringe some special high calorie recovery food which she throws up every feed. And the pain relief they gave us says to stop giving if dog is vomitting. Do you think its the medication or her injury? Or even the food? We just gave her her favourite treat which is sliced sausage and she got so excited and ate the whole lot, and hasn't thrown up! Just need some advice on how to care for her as I don't like the vets we took her to


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry this happened. I think I'd rather Tallulah would do better on plain cooked hamburger and rice, or chicken with rice, for now at least. Baby food is another option. She'd get some good calories, and her tummy wouldn't have to work as hard to digest it. If the medicine is making her sick, maybe cut back by 1/2 (with vets OK of course) or stop for awhile. If she is walking around with a humped back, that usually means she is hurting. Try to avoid giving her anything that is making her vomit. Good luck with this baby.


----------



## EmilyRose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you, im going to make some chicken and rice now! We have stopped with the meds so hopefully she Will stop being sick..  hopefully she makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

sounds like it is probably a combination of too high dose of pain meds making tummy sensitive.they have very delicate systems but like susan said try chicken and rice or even boiled hamburger and rice.when our ch's were sick we gave them homemade baby formula.kept the weight and the energy up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would never give sliced sausage as it is fatty and that can lead to pancreatitis, which she doesn't need on top of everything else. Hope she feels better soon. A bland diet should help.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is she doing? We'd love a feed back post!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I hope she is ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, that is s awful!!! I am sending my prayers that she is ok.


----------



## EmilyRose (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages! We didn't give her any more pain medicine, and i gave her rice, plain chicken and broccoli.. She ate, didn't throw up and hasn't been sick since! Definately think it was those pain killers the vet was giving her  she has been sleeping lots.. And is starting to walk better, her back is slowly getting back to normal .. Im so happy!


----------

